# How much MSM is too much?



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I started giving my mare pure MSM about 3 weeks ago because she's been cracking/creaking/clicking when she walks. She was supposed to get 2 scoops daily for a week as the loading dose. Now it's been 3 weeks, and she's still been getting 2 scoops a day. I don't think having 2 scoops a day for the extra 2 weeks will kill her, but should I continue? The only reason I ask is because just within this last week I haven't noticed any creaking/cracking noises when she walks. I don't want to cut her back on her supplement and have her cracking again, but I don't want the supplement to do more harm than good if I give her too much.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> I started giving my mare pure MSM about 3 weeks ago because she's been cracking/creaking/clicking when she walks. She was supposed to get 2 scoops daily for a week as the loading dose. Now it's been 3 weeks, and she's still been getting 2 scoops a day. I don't think having 2 scoops a day for the extra 2 weeks will kill her, but should I continue? The only reason I ask is because just within this last week I haven't noticed any creaking/cracking noises when she walks. I don't want to cut her back on her supplement and have her cracking again, but I don't want the supplement to do more harm than good if I give her too much.


My draft gets two scoops each day, so I would imagine your horse should be on 1 scoop a day. My vet told me it was by weight of the horse.

I actually use it for Solon's feet, which has been a miracle worker.

You can call your vet and ask if it's okay to keep her on the two scoops. He'll be more familiar with her history and be able to tell you .


----------



## lennies mom (Jun 7, 2010)

my shire x gets 2 scoops a day,he started on a loading dose and then after afew days went down to a maintenance dose..he too was clicking,since being on the maintenance dose the clicking still hasn't returned..try your horse on the maintenance dose,if the clicking returns you can always up the dose again(if your vet agrees)..


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

10,000 to 12,000 mgs a day is a good dose for average 900-1,200 lb horses with "issues." 5,000 mgs a day is good for preventative or horses without many joint issues. Check to see how many mgs of MSM are in your supplement per-scoop. If it's less than 10,000 mgs, then 1.5 scoops should be more than enough. 20,000 mgs (20 g's) is too much over an extended time.


----------

